# Portable electric fences?



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

Anybody know anything 'bout portable electric fences?

I'm interested in the kind that you set up around your camp when back packing. You also use them when using livestock to pack in your stuff...you put them around your beasts to keep them in.

I think that they are powered by D cells.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

depends about type your asking. Portable fences with wire or portable electric nets.


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

The kind that you string a wire or a rope that has wire thread in it.


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know about the kind your talking about but the electric net fences are great. The one i use is 150ft with built in posts and it all rolls up for storage. I use a solar charger and it sets up in 10 minutes as long as the ground isn't all rock. If i remember correctly i got it at premire1 supply.


SNAKEMAN


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I got my net there also. They have on line videos to see the product and great customer service that will answer lots of questions. I would not want to back pack it. My 100' roll weighs around 14 lbs. All the product weights are on their web sight. We are planning to use it around base camp when hunting.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

the nets are a good choice when you keep in mind that your goats can strangle themselves in them if you don't keep them charged and don't put them up without any slack.

If you use portable posts and wires - in my opinion - you can't use the ones that are offered for horses (3 strands of wires) because the space between the wires, which is often predetermined and can't be changed, is wide enoug for the goats to jump through.

i.e. http://shop.roflexs.com/index.php/language/en/?do=0

this is a good fence for horses but not for goats.

http://weidezaunprofi.pferdkreativ.de/i ... ock-#blang

this one, with additional strands of wire, could work.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

If you are talking about wanting the lightweight ones that run on D batteries they sell for backpacking or camping to keep bears out of your camp, I have some experience with one of those. I bought one from Cabellas and tried it out and it was a total failure. Not only did the goats push right through it, my friend's german sheppard could go right through it too. I returned it.

I use the Premier 1 electric netting portable fencing at home, and it is great. But it weighs a ton, and the fence comes 150' long and is way too big and cumbersome for camping.


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

Ali, that is what I was thinking about. Funny, I went to Cabelas and asked them about em...they had no idea of what I was talking about. I looked at their catalog online and didn't find anything.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

That's probably because it didn't seem to work very well, and everyone returned them. 
We just highline the goats overnight right nearby. Never had any problems.


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

I was talking to my friend today...he uses one w/his horses. From he claims that they work great on a horse and that they use em all the time when packiing.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

yes, this type of portable paddocks have been created for horses and mostly work good then.

BUT - goats are much harder to keep inside a fence, more intelligent and more prone to testing a fence for weaknesses.

It may be ok when you use this type of fence only after they are tired after a day hikes but I wouldn't want to chance it.

As I already said, you'll need to add more strands of wires to have smaller spacing between the wires and maybe also more posts to keep the wires really taut.

And you may need/should use a charger with a much higher output than is needed for horses.


----------

